
Ask HN: How can a back-end engineer find a front-end engineer to collaborate? - evm9
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m a back-end engineer (Ruby, Rails, Node.js).  I have enough skills to get by on the front-end, but my UI&#x2F;UX skills are just average.<p>I make use of good tools and open source stuff like Bootstrap and other front-end libraries&#x2F;frameworks, but I&#x27;m afraid my project won&#x27;t succeed with my mediocre front-end skills.<p>How can I find (as an engineer, not an idea guy) a front-ender to work on my project with me and split ownership? I have high hopes for this project and ideally could bootstrap and see where it goes. It&#x27;s a SaaS web app that doesn&#x27;t have many technical challenges or barriers, in a niche space where this market hasn&#x27;t been targeted.
======
mtmail
There was/is a 'looking for co-founder?' thread yesterday, but it hasn't taken
off yet. Enough upvotes, but too little content.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11213803](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11213803)

~~~
evm9
Thanks, posted over there.

